# Follow the instructions..



## Furryanimal (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

bump


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 24, 2020)

There's a smudge on my screen now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 24, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> There's a smudge on my screen now.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2020)

That didn't work for me. But then, I'm adjusting to new glasses, which is probably the reason.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 24, 2020)

I did it!


----------

